# W8 Blackened Tailpipes



## yaki10 (Jun 1, 2004)

I have just bought a low milage Passat W8. I have noticed the tailpipes (There's 4 chrome, pretty cool when there not black) blackened very quickly. Also the fuel milage seems low, just completed a long highway drive 200 miles at a constatt 70-80 and got 18 miles to gallon. Was expecting more like the low 20's. The car only has 4,000 miles. I am planning on taking it in to see if it is running too rich. Curious if any other W8 owners have experienced the same problem.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 Blackened Tailpipes (yaki10)*

I average about 18-19 in my mixed loop and about 23 on road trips.. I've got almost 23K on mine. Yes, the pipes do get black quickly... No hidden meaning behind it. Are you using a different gas than before ??


_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 11:07 AM 6-1-2004_


----------



## ttocsffej (May 6, 2004)

*Re: W8 Blackened Tailpipes (yaki10)*

I get about 19 in town, 21 mpg in mixed driving...23-26 on the highway (depending on whether I'm going 70 or 80 makes a huge difference) I have about 8,500 miles on mine and the mileage continues to improve, as does the power. In fact, I've really noticed a big improvement in the past 1500 miles or so. 
Now that you've got some break-in miles on it you need to run it up to redline some to loosen up that engine!! At least, that seemed to help on mine. 
Black exhaust tips, black front wheels, yes the W8 does love to "soil itself!" Good thing mine's Black/Black anyway!










_Modified by ttocsffej at 11:25 PM 6-2-2004_


----------



## passatW86sp (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: W8 Blackened Tailpipes (ttocsffej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ttocsffej* »_
Black exhaust tips, black front wheels, yes the W8 does love to "soil itself!" Good thing mine's Black/Black anyway!









_Modified by ttocsffej at 11:25 PM 6-2-2004_

LOL







Ditto


----------

